
My Portfolio - fogleman
https://www.michaelfogleman.com/
======
jhgjklj
Very Impressive. Please answer the following questions if possible so mere
mortals can learn from.

How much time do you spent on creating vs learning(meaning studying algorithms
or anything that will be useful to creating(coding)).

Do you learn regularly.

Do you learn on the days while you create too.

Do you watch TV? If yes what shows do you watch ?

Do you watch youtube to which channels do you subscribe ? Never mind. I found
this for those who are interested
[https://www.youtube.com/user/FogleBird/channels](https://www.youtube.com/user/FogleBird/channels)

Do you do exercise ?

Coffee or Tea ?

Does you boss complain about your job as you are very active with side
projects ? (or) may be do you think he feels sad about spending all the
creative energy on outside work.

What advice do you give for a 2 year experienced guy who wants to be as
productive as you ?

How many hours do you sleep perday? Do you sleep at the same time?

Do you listen to music while coding ?

~~~
fogleman
I learn as I go, as needed to get done whatever I'm trying to accomplish. Some
projects require a significant amount of "learning" while others may require
almost none.

No TV really. I do read books sometimes. Most recently: The Vital Question,
Sapiens, Buzz Aldrin and Elon Musk's bios.

Not much exercise these days. Sometimes I'll get into running a couple times a
week, but not lately.

Tea. Once or twice a day. Coffee rarely (~once a month).

No complaints at work, I get excellent reviews.

I go to sleep around 11pm and wake up around 8:30 - 9am. Sleep longer on the
weekends.

Music while coding: sometimes. If I'm in "the zone", the music will be playing
but I'm not conscious of it.

All in all, pretty uninteresting, right? :)

~~~
jhgjklj
> All in all, pretty uninteresting, right? :)

Not at all. Ten hours of sleep a day for this amount of productivity is pretty
interesting. Thanks very much for answering.

------
fogleman
Hello HN. I revamped my website to better highlight my side projects and
wanted to share it with you. I was going to make this a "Show HN" but the
rules say it must be something you can "try out." Not sure you can "try out" a
portfolio, although you can certainly try out the projects on it.

Hopefully you will find something interesting or inspirational! Let me know
what you think.

~~~
BanzaiTokyo
I think a website falls into the category of things that you can use.

------
mwfogleman
A surprise to see my name on Hacker News - and realize it's my internet
doppelganger! (Hi there!) Trade you!:
[http://mwfogleman.com/portfolio.html](http://mwfogleman.com/portfolio.html)

~~~
fogleman
Hello! I've stumbled on your webpages and such for years now.

~~~
mwfogleman
Ha! And me as well. You're the main reason my handle these days tends to be
mwfogleman or variations thereof. :)

The funny thing to me isn't that there's another person with my name on the
internet, who has a presence on the internet. The funny thing is that our
interests overlap (to some extent) from what I can tell. I've done less
programming but it's been a consistent interest of mine for some time. I tend
to program in Clojure but I like Python and Go very much. :)

------
fecak
Really impressive work. I'm a resume writer, career coach, and tech recruiter
with nearly 20 years working for startups, and this is the kind of thing that
definitely will get you in the door at most employers. As an FYI, I know your
resume page probably isn't your "real" resume, but you can definitely move
your degree down to the bottom now that you have so much experience.

------
rocky1138
I love that the social media icons in your footer almost spell out your family
name. Nice touch.

Excellent projects. I'm blown away with how much you've completed. How do you
maximize your time in order to accomplish so much?

~~~
fogleman
I work serially - one thing at a time, with intense focus. If I'm doing a
woodworking project, I'm not programming. All of my free time goes to the
current project, basically. In between projects I feel bored and unproductive
and long for the next idea to grab my attention.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _If I 'm doing a woodworking project_

Do you have a showcase of those as well?

~~~
fogleman
Not really, but here's my desk that I made:
[http://imgur.com/a/tnFNG](http://imgur.com/a/tnFNG)

------
hgfischer
How do you find time for family AND pet projects? Do you sleep?

~~~
fogleman
My wife thinks I sleep too much.

------
Yhippa
Very nicely done. Honestly I wish most pages loaded this fast and had this
much content in it. I would like to try doing something similar.

Obligatory question: what is your development stack for this and how is it
hosted?

~~~
fogleman
I used Flask and Frozen-Flask for this. So I can run it locally and use some
admin forms to add/edit projects and then freeze it into a bunch of static
files. Then deployment is straightforward. Pretty happy with how it turned
out, I'm a long-time Flask user but never used Frozen-Flask before.

------
mythrwy
There's a lot of cool stuff on here.

This project in particular is way neat.
[https://github.com/fogleman/primitive](https://github.com/fogleman/primitive)

I think that project was posted to HN some time ago?

Ah well, certainly worth another mention. It turned out really nicely! The
effect is almost, (is impressionist the right term?) dk, not an art guy, but
it is super cool!

~~~
mythrwy
I think someone mentioned this the first time, but framed prints of that
effect on photos seems like it would be a hot thing.

------
galfarragem
You are genuinely a creator. Most of us (by fate or lack of talent) are just
dabblers, optimizers or copycats.

~~~
fogleman
That's funny, because I often feel like most of my creations are just copying
some other idea.

------
leetbulb
As someone trying to build a portfolio such as yours, could you recommend me
something fun to build? :)

~~~
fogleman
Well, what are you interested in?

~~~
leetbulb
Everything! :)

------
nyrulez
Given your prolific nature of creation, have you done a "startup" or an
"entrepreneurial" venture that can scale and even generate profit ? Just
curious why or why not ? I would assume you could start a great side company
based on your portfolio.

~~~
fogleman
I've obviously thought about that a lot, but I'm not very business-minded. I
have a few Mac apps on the App Store that generate some revenue. Perhaps most
potential money-generators don't strike me as intellectually interesting?

~~~
JKCalhoun
You and I are kin — that is, of a kind. I too do wood working projects, random
coding projects that seem interesting. Apps on the AppStore that barely pay
for a run to Starbucks. I exercise more than you do, watch as much TV, read
perhaps a little less.

A little surprised (or not) about the people in the thread wondering where you
find the time to be so productive (I get that too). Probably the simplest
answer I have found is, "I don't watch TV." Usually staring at their feet
follows.

------
BanzaiTokyo
Beautiful projects and well organized portfolio! Congrats on the revamped
website.

------
amerine
Hey! Thanks for sharing your site. Did you happen to write about what process
you followed when going through the revamp? What tools and design choices did
you make, etc, etc?

~~~
fogleman
I haven't, but briefly: I wanted to increase exposure to my projects, in a way
that didn't require clicking each project to see what it is. I wish GitHub was
better at this, somehow. I actually researched other people's personal
websites and took notes on what works and what doesn't. I also wanted it to be
low maintenance so I'll keep up with it in the future. Those were my driving
ideas. I briefly looked at Hugo but decided to use Flask since I'm very
comfortable with it. I looked into Bootstrap alternatives like Spectre and
Bulma but again stuck with Bootstrap since I'm very familiar with it. But I
tried to customize it enough that it didn't look too Bootstrappy.

~~~
amerine
Thank you!

------
ge96
Nice site it's very clean, also the graphics work awesome

------
galfarragem
Noob question: Why Go? Python performance was not enough?

~~~
fogleman
Go is way faster than Python. Go's design meshes well with my ideals, so for
me it's a joy to use.

------
geetfun
Wow! Blown away by your side projects. Great work.

------
sawmurai
Impressive portfolio!

------
lorenzop
duuuuuuude... this is AWESOME!

